# Bildeinstellungen EIZO FG2421



## Resident-Evil (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir den EIZO FG2421 angeschafft.
Vielleicht hat jemand auch den Monitor und würde mir seine Bildeinstellungen einmal mitteilen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Schauderwelz (10. Januar 2014)

Besitzter von den Foris FG2421 sind hier recht RAR weil alle mit zurückschicken beschäftigt sind  Meiner ging auch zurück.

Ich konnte ihn nicht Vernünftig einstellen und über den Display Port war das Bild einfach nur Grausam.


----------



## Resident-Evil (10. Januar 2014)

Also mein Gerät hat nach hunderte  von Tests keine Pixelfehler und nur ganz ganz schwaches clouding. Damit kann ich aber leben.
Ich habe momentan eine relativ gute Einstellung gefunden, wollte aber einmal hören was die anderen sagen.

Ich bin mit dem Monitor zufrieden..... die Meinungen gehen ja stark auseinander


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2014)

Würd ja gern wissen ob Eizo da in irgendeiner weise nachbessert....und ob sich warten lohnt auf ein Refresh.

Ich denke aber eher weniger denn die tests Kugeln sich ja förmlich vor lobenhymnen, wozu da noch nach bessern...


----------



## gorgi85 (16. Januar 2014)

Naja Tests, am Ende zählt bei Eizo nur der Umsatz. Wenn 6 von 10 Käufern ihren Monitor zurückschicken ist das krass unrentabel. 

Ich spiele immernoch mit dem Gedanken ihn mir zu bestellen, wobei 500 Euro für nen 1080p und 23", wieder so ne Sache sind.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2014)

Ja und laut Prad Sind die Farben nicht so doll für ein vA Panel


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja naja aber auch nur bei Prad andere Tests haben nix zu meckern


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2014)

Ja weil warscheinlich alle gekauft worden sind  Chip.de sowieso ^^ sind auch glaube ich alle von "Computec"


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

XD naja aber so richtig kann ich das auch net glauben das der rest gekauft ist^^
Weil von Eizo kenn ich keine schlechten Monitore.


----------



## Westcoast (16. Januar 2014)

Eizo ist sehr kundenfreundlich, die werden die geräte bestimmt nachbesseren. Um die gesamtqualität zu verbessern. lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Resident-Evil (17. Januar 2014)

Ich gehe auch davon aus das EIZO nachbessert. In Foren und Nutzermeinungen wird überwiegend nicht viel positives über den Monitor berichtet. Ich bin froh nicht zu denen zu gehören die Probleme haben. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich einfach mal Glück....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Januar 2014)

Jo wird es wohl sein würde so gern den mal testen aber hab kaum Zeit grad um ewig die Teile hin und her zuschicken.
Ich denke Eizo wird da schon nachbessern die bringt es ja nix wenn keiner das Teil kauft.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Januar 2014)

Das was mich am meisten stört ist der ganze RMA scheiß....ich als kunde wünsche mir Vorallem für 500€ den absoluten Mega Monitor  gerade wenn EIZO drauf steht sollte man ein Maß an Qualität Erwarten können. Vielleicht versuche ich es nochmal und warte erstmal ab was die machen.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Hallo, was für "Probleme" hat der Eizo FG2421 denn, weswegen man ihn zurücksenden muss ?


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. April 2014)

Also meiner hatte Probleme mit der ansteuerung über den Display Port....Der Text sah einfach nicht sauber aus als wenn die Pixel sich überlagerten. Über HDMI war das Bild sehr Geil aber halt nur mit 60Hz....DVI Kabel habe ich leider nicht zum Testen. Und 2 Pixelfehler hatte meiner ebenfalls.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Okay, und wie war die Bild und Farbdarstellung im allgemeinen ?


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. April 2014)

WIe gesagt über HDMI 60Hz war sie recht gut. um 120Hz nutzen zu können brauchst du min DVI-DL oder Display Port  HDMI überträgt nur 60HZ


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Ja, schon klar, aber das hat mit der Farbqualität ja nix zu tun ^^


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. April 2014)

Objektiv gesehen besser als mein Samsung BX2450 mit TN Panel  Habe keine Messgeräte um dies auszumessen.

Aber dennoch kommt der Eizo FG2421 noch lange nicht an einem Apple Display ran


----------



## schmiddi2106 (6. April 2014)

Ist der Apple Display IPS ?


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. April 2014)

Ja aber der Unterschied ist das Apple keine entspiegelungsfolie in die Displays verbaut.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. April 2014)

Hat den Eizo jetzt einer bestellt die Aktion ist ja leider schon vorbei hätte ihn doch mal bestellen sollen
Ja Apple ist IPS aber das kostet auch da kommt kein billig *müll* drann net denken IPS ist IPS.
Ausgenommen sind die Koreaner teile die da schon sehr nah drann kommen oder sogar sind.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (7. April 2014)

Ja ich hab ihn bestellt. Kommt morgen an und gebe dann meine !ehrlichen! Eindrücke an euch weiter


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. April 2014)

Und schau dir das Display gut an mit weißen und schwarzen Hintergrund um pixelfehler auszuschließen


----------



## schmiddi2106 (7. April 2014)

Also....

Ein toter Pixel mittig, SEHR ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung. Ich bin eigentlich nicht sehr empfindlich, was die Bildqualität angeht, aber vor allem Grautöne werden so verfälscht, dass sie am Rand komplett anders aussehen als in der Mitte. Für die Ansprüche die Eizo an sich hat, wirklich frech. Ich bin schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## xpSyk (7. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja weil warscheinlich alle gekauft worden sind  Chip.de sowieso ^^ sind auch glaube ich alle von "Computec"



Ohhhhhh... Du solltest dich schnell nach Mexico verziehen. (Du bist hier in einem Forum, das freundlicherweise von Computec gehostet wird)


----------



## MrWan (7. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Also....
> 
> Ein toter Pixel mittig, SEHR ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung. Ich bin eigentlich nicht sehr empfindlich, was die Bildqualität angeht, aber vor allem Grautöne werden so verfälscht, dass sie am Rand komplett anders aussehen als in der Mitte. Für die Ansprüche die Eizo an sich hat, wirklich frech. Ich bin schwer enttäuscht.


 
Kann mich dem weitestgehend anschließen.
Ich habe ebenfalls einen aus der Aktion beim großen Fluss erworben.
Er hat den Platz neben einem Eizo EV2335 (PLS) genommen und sollte einen Samsung 2232BW (mit S-Panel) ersetzen. 

*Bildqualität:*
Als mich nach dem ersten Einschalten der Login-Screen von Windows 8.1 erblickte konnte ich erst meinen Augen nicht trauen, wie ungleichmäßig der ausgeleuchtet ist
 und wieviel blasser das Blau mich "anlächelte" im Vergleich zum EV2335. Man hat regelrecht den Eindruck (insbesondere zu rechten Bildschirmseite hin) es wären zu den Rändern hin Farbverläufe auf dem Login-Screen vorhanden.
In einem solchen Ausmaß habe ich das bisher noch nie bei einem Bildschirm gesehen.
Ein Umschalten vom voreingestellten FPS1- zum User-Modus 1 konnte die fahle Bildwiedergabe doch ein gutes Stück verbessern, das Bild ist im Vergleich zum PLS-Panel aber dennoch weniger gesättigt.
Weiterhin hat ein Graukeil bei manchen Abstufung einen Grünstich, was in vielen Situationen auch zu einem vergleichsweise leicht grünstichigen Bildeindruck führt.

Positiv: Schwarz ist allerdings wirklich schwarz. Seit meinen beiden Streifenmasken-CRTs habe ich nicht mehr ein so tiefes Schwarz auf einem Monitor gehabt.
Der Eindruck wird nur von einer "helleren Wolke" an der rechten Seite und ein paar kleinen "Taschenlampen" von links und rechts unten leicht getrübt. 
Dennoch, gerade auch im Vergleich zum EV2335 IPS-Glow und selbst zum vergleichsweise guten TN-Panel des 2232BW, wirklich beeindruckend.

*Pixelfehler:*
Pixelfehler hat mein Exemplar allerdings keine.

*Ghosting:*
Das öfter angesprochene Ghosting im 240 Hz Turbo-Modus kann ich dafür leider bestätigen.
*
Verarbeitung:*
Auch hier kann ich dem Monitor leider kein wirklich gutes Zeugnis ausstellen, wobei es bestimmt schlechter geht. 
Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bildschirmen weist er die allerdings die schlechteste Verarbeitung auf.
Z. B. gibt das Plastik auf der Rückseite spürbar nach und man fühlt dadurch einen Spalt zur vorderen Abdeckung, wenn man die Tasten an der Front bedient,
insofern man dazu einen Finger auf der Rückseite "verankert, um den Monitor mit dem Daumen zu bedienen. 
Ich bediene auf diese Weise oftmals auch meinen EV2335 im dunklen Raum, da auch bei diesem die Beschriftung und auch die Tasten selbst, dann nicht zu erkennen sind.

Standfuß:
Von oben betrachtet verläuft die Vorderseite der Fußes nicht ganz parallel zum Monitor.
Er steht auch nicht so fest und sicher wie z. B. der EV2335, der nebenbei eine ganz andere haptische Qualität bietet.


Kurzum: Selbst in Anbetracht des "günstigen" Angebots ist die gebotene Leistung im Verhältnis zum Preis meiner Meinung nach eher fragwürdig.
Ich werde mir nun überlegen, ob ich einen Austausch wagen oder es gleich dabei belassen soll und ihn einfach zurückschicke.
Wenn man die Erfahrungsberichte und Rezensionen seit Erscheinen verfolgt hat, scheint das Risiko einen schlechteren oder mit anderen Fehlern behafteten Bildschirm zu erhalten doch recht groß zu sein.
Sehr schade.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Also....
> 
> Ein toter Pixel mittig, SEHR ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung. Ich bin eigentlich nicht sehr empfindlich, was die Bildqualität angeht, aber vor allem Grautöne werden so verfälscht, dass sie am Rand komplett anders aussehen als in der Mitte. Für die Ansprüche die Eizo an sich hat, wirklich frech. Ich bin schwer enttäuscht.


 ok das es am rand heller ist liegt am VA Panel das haben alle aber das die Farben und abstufungen wirklich so schlecht sein sollen kann ich kaum glauben


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. April 2014)

MrWan schrieb:


> Kann mich dem weitestgehend anschließen.
> Ich habe ebenfalls einen aus der Aktion beim großen Fluss erworben.
> Er hat den Platz neben einem Eizo EV2335 (PLS) genommen und sollte einen Samsung 2232BW (mit S-Panel) ersetzen.
> 
> ...


 

Oh man was hat Eizo da nur gemacht lol aber anscheinend störts Eizo net sonst hätten se sich schon längst zu wort gemeldet und was gegen gemacht.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (8. April 2014)

Also ich hab mir jetzt den bestellt. http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BN1PNY8/ref=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. April 2014)

Ja super Monitor, allerdings 3 Zoll zu groß  den XL2420T hätte ich sofort für 249€ gekauft.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (8. April 2014)

Wieso 3 Zoll zu groß ? Ich sitze knapp einen Meter weg, das dürfte schon gut sein ? 
Was meint ihr, ist der -Z besser als der T ?


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. April 2014)

Ich würde sagen gleichgut denn 144Hz sowie Motion Blur Reduction oder Low Blue Light sind Features die ich eh nciht nutzen würde 

aber 27 Zoll sind fpr mich zu gross bei gerade mal 70cm. Hatte selber einen 27 Zöller hier stehen als 1080er auflösung aber man sah schon die Pixel....beim spielen nicht so wie beim Fotos betrachten.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (8. April 2014)

Ok.... naja ich geb morgen wieder meine Rückmeldung


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. April 2014)

Den 2420Z gibts grad für 300 wieder.
Normal könnt ich meinen jetzt zurückschicken und neu bestellen 
Immerhin sinds 80€ weniger
27" und TN Panel passt mal garnet 24" ist da schon die obergrenze.
Alles was größer ist nur noch mit VA oder IPS Panel.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

Wieso soll 27" und TN Panel nicht passen ?
Ich bestelle kein -Z Modell da das ein nepper schlepper Bauernfänger Modell ist. Scheint mir sehr unausgereift mit den ganzen Bugs.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. April 2014)

Was für ganzen Bugs?
Den so genannten Bug hast beim T auch wenn du Strobe übern hack laufen lässt kommt doch mal von den dumgequatsche von wegen Bug mal wieder weg.^^
Auserdem gibts nen Update für
Weil bei 24" das Bild schon verfälscht durch den schlechten Blickwinkel auch wenn man genau davor sitzt,das verschlimmert sich bei 27" noch mehr und wär für mich ein NoGo.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

Naja, der Bug, dass bei aktiviertem Motion Blur ein Doppelbild im unteren Drittel des Monitors entsteht.
Du hast lediglich die Möglichleit den Monitor bei BenQ einzuschicken und die V2 Software draus spielen zu lassen. Und das auf eigene Kosten (das einschicken). Jedoch soll das auch nicht entgültige Besserung bringen. Ich sitze ca. 1m von dem Monitor weg. ich denke 27" sind da schon angebracht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. April 2014)

LOL wo haste das her also bei mir ist da nix.
Ich muss auch sagen spiele net mit Strobe habs nur mal getestet aber ich vertrage das  aggro pulsierende Bild überhaupt net.
Strobe läuft halt net zu 100% fehlerfrei ob übern Hack oder bei BenQ..da kannste halt nix ändern drann.
Mitn T machste auch nix falsch besser als den 11er isses allemale.
So und ich bin erstma raus die Zeit rennt wieder davon wenns auf Arbeit mal so wär-.-


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

Naja, ich denke das wird schon passen. Hab nur gerade bissi Angst bekommen, dass ich einen Fehlkauf getätigt habe...

Machs jut hehe


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke das wird schon passen. Hab nur gerade bissi Angst bekommen, dass ich einen Fehlkauf getätigt habe...
> 
> Machs jut hehe


 
Wie kommst da jetzt drauf testen und wenns dir doch net passt kannste ihn ja wieder auf reisen schicken^^


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

Das ganze geschicke nervt schon ganz schön und ich bin eigentlich auch kein Fan davon. Aber jetzt nochmal den 2420Z zu bestellen und zu testen, da hab ich auch keinen Nerv für. Ein elendiges Thema mit dem Monitor. Wieso können die nicht einfach mal ein 27" IPS WQHD mit 240Hz machen


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

Also ich habe den BenQ XL2720T jetzt bekommen..
Ich mache es kurz: Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden. BF4 und Counter Strike GO (spiele ich am meisten) sind super flüssig und die Bildqualität konnte ich auch zu meiner Zufriedenheit einstellen. 
Deutlich besser als der Eizo FG2421. Ich werde ihn definitiv behalten !


----------



## Schauderwelz (9. April 2014)

Dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen ^^

Ich habe mir eben den Aktuellen TagesDeal bestellt  den XL2420Z für 299€

Letzte Chance für einen Gaming Monitor  Meine Aktuellen Hauptgames sind zwar nur Diablo 3 und TESO aber selbst da wird man es sicher merken


----------



## schmiddi2106 (9. April 2014)

Ja, habe auch überlegt mir nochmal den 2420Z ins Haus zu holen, aber ich belass es jetzt dabei. Keine Lust noch mehr "gebrauchte" Ware in Umlauf zu bringen. Und mit 27" bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. April 2014)

Na passt doch


----------



## MrWan (10. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Also ich habe den BenQ XL2720T jetzt bekommen..
> Ich mache es kurz: Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden. [...] Deutlich besser als der Eizo FG2421. Ich werde ihn definitiv behalten !


Das hört sich doch einmal sehr gut an. Wie ist der Schwarzwert beim Benq? Wirklich so "grau" wie oft beschrieben?



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Dann mal Glückwunsch zum neuen ^^
> Ich habe mir eben den Aktuellen TagesDeal bestellt  den XL2420Z für 299€
> Letzte Chance für einen Gaming Monitor  Meine Aktuellen Hauptgames sind zwar nur Diablo 3 und TESO aber selbst da wird man es sicher merken



Das hatte ich auch überlegt. Tendierte aber noch dazu dem Eizo noch eine Chance zu geben.
Obwohl ich mir dabei echt nicht mehr sicher bin nachdem ich gestern zufällig beim Betrachten eines Videos noch einen weiteren mMn "krassen" Fehler bemerken musste:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...revolution-im-lcd-bereich-17.html#post6322641

Auch der Inputlag ist meiner Meinung etwas zu "hoch" für einen ausgewiesenen Gaming-Monitor.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (10. April 2014)

Also das Schwarz ist natürlich nicht so gut wie beim Eizo. Aber ich finde das Bild gut für ein TN Panel. Man muss halt wissen was man will. Gaming Monitor oder Bildqualität. An einen IPS kommt der BenQ nicht ran und man darf das auch nicht vergleichen.


----------



## MrWan (10. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Also das Schwarz ist natürlich nicht so gut wie beim Eizo.


Na gut, das war zu erwarten. 



schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Aber ich finde das Bild gut für ein TN Panel.


Ah ok. Mit welchem Monitor kannst du ihn vergleichen bzw. hattest du vorher?

Mir geht es eben darum, dass heutzutage TN-Panels (gerade die "Gaming"-Teile) oftmals einen wirklich sehr schlechten Schwarzwert haben. 
Ich hatte einmal bei einem Bekannten einen 144 Hz TFT gesehen und das war lediglich Grau aber kein Schwarz.
Die Farben waren im 144 Hz Modus ziemlich fahl.
Mit so einem miesen Bild könnte ich persönlich heute nicht einmal bei meinen seltenen Spielesessions leben.

Vor einigen Jahren (omg, ich glaube es sind schon wieder fast 10 Jahre), als noch ein wenig mehr auf Qualität denn Gewinnmaximierung geachtet wurde, 
war die Qualität auch bei TN-Panels im Schnitt noch besser. Ich habe hier noch Samsungs 206BW und 2232BW (beide mit den damals begehrten "S-Panels").
Die lieferten, insbesondere als die Leuchtstoffröhren noch neuer waren, ein gutes Bild und stellen dank gut ausgeführter FRC und Kalibrierung sogar einen besseren Grauverlauf dar als mein EV2335.
Dennoch ging es bei diesen Modellen bereits los mit der Panellotterie, als Samsung begann günstigere Panels anderer Hersteller zuzukaufen und verstreut in demselben Modell zu verbauen.
Naja ich schweife ab.



schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Man muss halt wissen was man will. Gaming Monitor oder Bildqualität.


Leider stimmt das wohl immer noch. Genau diesen Spagat sollte/wollte Eizo ja eigentlich mit dem FG2421 schaffen und hätte es mMn auch fast geschafft, wenn sie die Qualität im Griff hätten.
Es scheint ja durchaus Leute zu geben, die gute Exemplare erwerben konnten.



schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> An einen IPS kommt der BenQ nicht ran und man darf das auch nicht vergleichen.


 IPS ist nicht gleich IPS und TN ist nicht gleich TN. Ich denke, so allgemein kann man das nicht sagen.
Schwarzwerte sind häufig nicht besser und werden zusätzlich bei manchen Modellen durch starkes IPS-Glow mMn völlig zunichtegemacht.
Viele gerade günstigere IPS-Panels schaffen es auch nur mit Hilfe von FRC auf einen "vollen" Farbumfang.
Inwieweit Farbräume abgedeckt werden ist ja noch einmal eine ganz andere Frage.

Wobei du natürlich insofern Recht hast und ich auch aufgrund der Testberichte und Rezensionen zu Benqs Gaming Serie wirklich nicht erwartet hätte, dass der Benq an ein gutes IPS-Panel
heranreicht, was die Farbkorrektheit betrifft.


Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Errungenschaft.
Vielleicht sehe ich mir doch einmal den XL2420Z an, falls der mittlerweile mit der überarbeiteten Firmware von den Händlern ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (10. April 2014)

Ich habe zum vergleich einen zwei Jahre alten Samsung TN und wie gesagt den getesteten Eizo. Wobei der Schwarzwert jetzt wirklich nicht so schlecht ist. Man kann den Monitor einfach gut konfigurieren finde ich. Ich habe ein Profil für den Desktop, eins für CS und eins für BF4.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (10. April 2014)

Obwohl ich sagen muss sobald man beim BenQ 2420Z die Helligkeit zuweit runterdreht leidet das Bild extrem drunter Farben u.s.w.
Das konnte der Asus *besser*.
Der BenQ ist beim mir eh so ne Notlösung sobald es hier 120Hz mit IPS gibt wird gewechselt.
Ausser ich schaff es noch so nen Korea teil zu bestellen wenn der überzeugt mit 100+Hz steht der BenQ als staubfänger rum.^^


----------



## MrWan (13. April 2014)

Ich habe mir ein Austauschgerät zukommen lassen. Meine Eindrücke:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...revolution-im-lcd-bereich-17.html#post6333841

Wirklich schade.


----------

